# Friday 1/21 Check-In . . . ?



## Catseye (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm not sure how this is supposeed to be working.  Is one person (Elf?) setting up the weekly check-in threads, or are they set up by whoever thinks of it first, or what's the deal?


Cats


----------



## pdswife (Jan 22, 2005)

I'd be glad to set up the Friday postings.. just  tell me if you want me to
or not.

hugs, 
Trish


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2005)

That would be great Trish - I have had a lot of other stuff going on right now - if you set it up I'll make it a sticky (or another moderator can) when they see it first.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 24, 2005)

Ya got it!
I'll post it late on Thursday nights since I don't get around
to the computer until 10 or so on Friday mornings.  I know that makes it
kind of late for those of you on the east coast.

smiles, Trish


----------

